# ()

## JS

.    .
1 -         ?     .  , ,       ?    ?
  2 -      ? .  ,  ? 
   ?  - .. .

          .
3-    -   ,  13%   ?
       .   ,   13%, ?  ?  
  ,  ,    ,      , -   .    ..

----------


## Noble beauty

1.    ,        .     2-  .
2.         :        .
     34       3   .       ,   ,    .

  632      (  )                             .

  642                               .

   ,   ,             ,     .

    ,   2  609  ,       .

             ,     ,     ,   .

      ,             .      ,

 ,          .

   ,      ,          ,    ,   ,       .

        ,           ,  ,          ,     .

              ,  ,       .   ,  , ,     ,      ,    ,      ,          ,   .

              ,              .

          .     ,        ,      .

  ,     ,   .

    ,      611                ( ,   ).                           ,        ,           ,    .

3. 13%     .    .          .    13% .    .

----------


## JS

13% 
        .     ,  .   ,       .          (  ,   ) ,    .   ,    .   -   .

 ,  - ,   .

 ,    .
       ?
  "" .         ?      ,        .
 ,         (-    ,  ).

----------


## JS

. 
 ,     .    ?        ?
   ,      . 
     ,      ,    6%,       1 ,              ,  6%.

 .  ,   - .   .        ,     .      .      ? 

      .      . 
        -   ,  -  - ,  ,    (      )   ,     -  ,     ( ,   ,      ,      " ")

  .

----------


## alcira

?

----------


## JS

> ?


      .  , , 
1.           : 1200=   . 

2.   1200-=  13%   14% ?

----------


## alcira

-,      ,  ,        , ..   ,     ,   ,     .     ,          .   :   .     ,     .  :Smilie:         .       
http://www.lawlinks.ru/view_data.php?id=123244

----------


## JS

!
    .
,    1200.    700 .  13%  14%.    ,   .       .          .    ,   ,    .   .

----------


## Noble beauty

> 13% 
>         .     ,  .   ,       .          (  ,   ) ,    .   ,    .   -   .
> 
>  ,  - ,   .
> 
>  ,    .
>        ?
>   "" .         ?      ,        .
>  ,         (-    ,  ).


    .
 ,   

"  ", 2008, N 8

 :     

        ,       .     (  - 1200  1500 .      ).  ,      ,    .       -,       .



       (       )   . ,     -        (. ).








 (  
 ) 	 (. 634     
 )                    	 (. 644  )
  	,     

(. 635  )           	 (. 645  )



 (,  
 ,
)              	,        

(. 636  )           	,       

(            
   -  
 . 645  ,  

 -   
 . 646  )        


            	 (   

  ),

  (. 637  )	 (     

),    

  (. 646      
 )                   



           .
    ,      ,         (. 5  10/99 " ",      6  1999 . N 33).     -    (. 10 . 1 . 264  ).
   "",            (. 4 . 1 . 346.16  ).

""     



   ,          13 ,      (. 1 . 226  ).    -     .
:     13  ,     ,        183     12  .



   . 1 . 236          ,          - ,     ,  ,     .
      ,   - ,            ,   ,      .           .   ,        ,         .
           ,            ,    (. 236  ).      ,     ,   -    .



       ,          ,      ,          .



   . 1    25  2002 . N 40- "       " ,   ,       ,   . ,           ,       ().       ,      .
      ( ),      .     ,       ,             ,       ,       ,    .
,      ,       ?
            . ,         ,   (. 2 . 263  ). ,            8  2005 . N 739.
                .
      "",               (. 7 . 1 . 346.16  ).  ,   "".         ""   (    10  2007 . N 03-11-04/2/119).

 ""

                   . 11 . 1 . 264  .  "" -  . 12 . 1 . 346.16   .



        (   ).     ,    ,        (. 260  ).        "" (. 3 . 1 . 346.16   ).

.


01.08.2008

----------


## Noble beauty

JS,  !
    ,        .      .
  ,      ,     .    ,      .
           ,             ,        .

----------


## JS

> JS,  !
>     ,        .      .
>   ,      ,     .    ,      .
>            ,             ,        .


 !


         14%,    .   14% - .    .    ,    ,        .   ,   . - .   " " .
 ,   ,  nisog  list ru  -    


 .

----------


## Noble beauty

> !
> 
> 
>          14%,    .   14% - .    .    ,    ,        .   ,   . - .   " " .
>  ,   ,  nisog  list ru  -


      14%.    14%.     15%?  .
  ,   :
1.   
2.    
3.     ,    ,     .
4.   

   .

  .

----------


## JS

> 14%.    14%.     15%?  .
>   ,   :
> 1.   
> 2.    
> 3.     ,    ,     .
> 4.   
> 
>    .
> 
>   .


 .

    :
  (  ) ,     ,   14%.   .

   " -"  -   ,  .    .     ,    .
   -  ,       .     ,     14%,    13%. 

      .
  ,   "",            ,        ,   " -"  ,    ,    14%. 
      ,    .   ,   ,    .

----------


## Noble beauty

> .
> 
>     :
>   (  ) ,     ,   14%.   .
> 
>    " -"  -   ,  .    .     ,    .
>    -  ,       .     ,     14%,    13%. 
> 
>       .
> ...


-         .   ,    -           ,         14%.
  ,     ,  ,         .
 ,           


     28-11/70481 ,     -        ,         .        ,                             ,    .           ,                 . 




     ,       ,         .

----------


## JS

> -         .   ,    -           ,         14%.
>   ,     ,  ,         .
>  ,           
> 
> 
>      28-11/70481 ,     -        ,         .        ,                             ,    .           ,                 . 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.   .    .    .

      ,  . 
        ?

        ,   ,   14%.    ,     , .  ,     ,      ,     ,    .

.

----------


## .

> ,    ,     .


  ,   ?      



> ?


 



> ,     , .  ,     ,      ,     ,    .


       .             . 
     ,      :Frown:

----------


## alcira

JS,    
http://www.klerk.ru/articles/?45229

----------


## lelya1

?      ,  ,    ,  .       . 
 ,      .          (  ),         .

----------

.      -   ,,,       , ,-     ??????????????

----------


## Lelo

.        ,       ..     ,  .    ,   1 .              ? ,      ?             ,     ,     ,     ?

----------


## .

**,        ,

----------

,        ,  

 ,       !!!

----------

> **,        ,


,   ,   ,    ....
       ,   -,   ,        5220  ( -780 .).  ,    . 

   ,     ?
    44 / 73 - 6000,00 -  
                                           73 / 68 - 780,00 - 

???
    !

----------


## .

> ,     ?

----------

> 


     ?    ???

----------


## .

.   -             + .    ... , -.

----------

! , ,     .                ?  ,  .         ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


.




> ?


   . ?




> ?


              ,   ......

----------

> ?  ,  .


     ,   .    ?



> ?


     ?

----------

> ,   .    ?


    ,         ,       ,      .



> ?


   ,   ,      ,      .

----------

> ,   ......


,       .     ,  ,      ..,            ,       ?        ?

----------

> ,         ,       ,      .


     -      .   ,      , ,    ,     .
  ,  ,      .,      ,    .





> ,       ?


   ,     




> ?

----------

> ,


    ,       ?

----------

> ,       ?


,

----------

> ,


         !!!
         ,        ?

----------

> ,        ?


     - ...  ,  .

----------

> - ...  ,  .


     !!!

----------

!    ,   ,      ,    ,    , ,    ?     ,           , 100 000 ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 100 000 ?


    ?  .

----------

> ?  .


      , , , .    ,  -   ,  .    ,     ...   ? 40 000? 20000?   ,    ,   ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ? 40 000? 20000?


 ..  .  ,     /  ,      .           / . 



> ,


 ""  "".         ,     ,    ...

----------

> ZZZhanna;55058161] ..  .  ,     /  ,      .           / .


     ,     ...    . 



> ""  "".         ,     ,    ...


      ? ?

----------

-  4000 -5500  ,  .    20  80000 -110000.

----------

,       , , ,  ?

----------


## .

> -  4000 -5500  ,  .


,        ?        ?   ,           ?
 ,

----------

> ,        ?        ?   ,           ?
>  ,


, ,     ,   4000/24*8=1333,00  .  . .

----------


## OLGALG

** ,      -       ?

----------

> ** ,      -       ?


.

----------

*ZZZhanna,  ., OLGALG*, !

----------

> ..  .  ,     /  ,      .


   ,      ,   . ,        . ?

----------

> ,


  ,     ?      ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


      -     .  - .

----------

> -     .


 .   ( ) ,   ,   (   ),      .    


> - .


 .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


 

       ?

----------

> ?


  .   "   ".

----------


## ZZZhanna

> "   "


     ?

----------

> ?


    ,       ,   ,    .  ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


 ,    ,          ,              ,           ,    ,       ,                     ,        ,       ""  ,      ,      ,    . 
   ,         , .

----------

> ,


   ,   ... 


> , .


       ?     ,      ?      ,     ,    ( ): "   ,   ".     ,         ,   "  "  ,   "  ".

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,   ...


?     ,        ,   -  ,   ?       .





> "  "


    -       ?

----------

> ?


,   


> ,        ,   -  ,


 - . 


> ?


  . 


> .


    .


> -       ?


 .

----------

**,   ,           ,    *ZZZhanna*?   ?   , , .      - ,        .

----------

> **,   ,           ,    *ZZZhanna*?   ?


 . 


> , , .      - ,        .


     ,   ?

----------

> ,   ?


           .  ,

----------


## ZZZhanna

> , 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				  ,        ,   -  ,
> 			
> 		
> ...


      ,    -        .        ,  ,      ))) 




> .
> 			
> 		
> 
>    .


         ,            .

----------

> ,


,    ,  ,   .

----------

